# BOI 365 online



## sandrat (6 Jun 2009)

is anyone else having trouble logging in today? it keeps telling me I am giving incorrect login details. Just noticed too that once it told me my last successful login was 22nd march and this time it told me it was 6th march, bit worried now because i've been asked to give different parts of my PIN and both date of birth and phone number information between all my login attempts


----------



## papervalue (6 Jun 2009)

sandrat said:


> is anyone else having trouble logging in today? it keeps telling me I am giving incorrect login details. Just noticed too that once it told me my last successful login was 22nd march and this time it told me it was 6th march, bit worried now because i've been asked to give different parts of my PIN and both date of birth and phone number information between all my login attempts


 
i am able to login ok.

maybe ring operator on 365online to make sure account not locked


----------



## sandrat (6 Jun 2009)

no operators after 2pm on saturdays, i can log in to my account on the phone so it isn't locked


----------



## sandrat (6 Jun 2009)

Finally came up with a multiple login message and then offered to let me re-enter my details and logged me in


----------



## papervalue (6 Jun 2009)

sandrat said:


> no operators after 2pm on saturdays, i can log in to my account on the phone so it isn't locked


 

even if online banking is locked- may still have access via the phone.

They can lock online version without effecting phone access i think


----------



## Marion (6 Jun 2009)

I found it difficult last evening. Same problem with the system that sandrat experienced today.

I eventually logged in.

Marion


----------



## smiley (6 Jun 2009)

yes..i have had the same problem very recently..

sometimes also you login and suddenly you are sent back to the start again..

usually when it plays up i leave it and come back say 10 minutes later.


----------



## ngwrbc (14 Jul 2009)

Morning, anyone having problems logging in today?


----------



## papervalue (14 Jul 2009)

ngwrbc said:


> Morning, anyone having problems logging in today?


 
At 8.45am I am able to log in ok


----------



## Mauri (14 Jul 2009)

On the last two occasions the first being about 2 weeks ago and again yesterday. Phoned them and they told me I must be keying in wrong pin number, which I  know I didn't because have been using same number for years. Very frustrating. Haven't had time today yet.


----------



## Sarn (15 Jul 2009)

Try logging in with a different browser. I found last week that when I updated firefox to the latest version (3.5) I could no longer log in (it works now). Worked fine with internet explorer.


----------



## mathepac (15 Jul 2009)

Mauri said:


> ... they told me I must be keying in wrong pin number,  ...


Their standard excuse for a poor enough service.


----------



## Mauri (15 Jul 2009)

Sarn said:


> Try logging in with a different browser. I found last week that when I updated firefox to the latest version (3.5) I could no longer log in (it works now). Worked fine with internet explorer.



Many thanks, have just been successful with explorer. Wouldn't have thought of that. 
Thanks again.


----------

